# Hindi-Urdu: I love her more than I love you



## tonyspeed

In English, we use the term "more than" in the following sentence: I love her more than I love you. In Hindi, there is a similar "more than" when used for comparing two things and a particular attribute (adjective). For example, maiN aap se lambaa huuN or ye phal usse meeTHaa hai .

However, in the English sentence we are not comparing using a simple adjective. We are comparing the depth of one's love for someone/something.


How would we phrase this sentence in Hindi/Urdu?

Could one say: maiN usse aisaa pyaar kartaa huuN jo aap se zyaada hai ?
To me, that does not seem quite right. 


Please give me some correct suggestions.


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> In English, we use the term "more than" in the following sentence: I love her more than I love you. In Hindi, there is a similar "more than" when used for comparing two things and a particular attribute (adjective). For example, maiN aap se lambaa huuN or ye phal usse meeTHaa hai .
> 
> However, in the English sentence we are not comparing using a simple adjective. We are comparing the depth of one's love for someone/something.
> 
> 
> How would we phrase this sentence in Hindi/Urdu?
> 
> Could one say: maiN usse aisaa pyaar kartaa huuN jo aap se zyaada hai ?
> To me, that does not seem quite right.
> 
> Please give me some correct suggestions.



*
I love her more than I love you*.


*A few straightforward translations.*


*1) maiN us se*, tum se* ziyaadah pyaar kartaa huuN.*


*2) **maiN jitnaa us se pyaar kartaa huuN, (utnaa) tum se nahiiN kartaa.*
*

3) **us ke liye meraa pyaar tum se ziyaadah hai.


4) jo pyaar us se hai vuh tum se nahiiN.


* One can avoid the double "se" by replacing the first one by "ko", although purists would say that "pyaar karnaa" has "se" and not "ko". Here is an example of "ko" construction from an Urdu song written by Hasrat Jaipuri.

tum kam-sin ho, naa-daaN ho, naazuk ho, bholii ho
sochtaa huuN maiN kih tumheN pyaar nah karuuN
*


----------



## BP.

_ziyaad tar_, _beesh tar_, _taqaabilan_/_nisbatan/ko2ii darajah ziyaadah_ etc


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> _ziyaad tar_, _beesh tar_, _taqaabilan_/_nisbatan/ko2ii darajah ziyaadah_ etc



*BG SaaHib. Complete sentences might be more useful for the enquirer.*


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> *1) maiN us se*, tum se* ziyaasah pyaar kartaa huuN.*




How does one know who is loved more in this construction? Is it more than tum or more than voh??? 
Is it the proximity to zyaadah that clarifies the meaning here?


This is the original sentence I came up with but found it highly ambiguous. Overloading of the particle se causes confusion here.


----------



## BP.

Let me take the liberty to optimize one of your examples:



QURESHPOR said:


> *
> I love her more than I love you*.
> *A few straightforward translations.*
> 
> *3) **us ke liye meraa pyaar tum se ziyaadah hai.
> ...
> *



Since you can't compare love to a person, it is more logical to say
"us kee liyee meeraa pyaar tumhaaree liyee meeree pyaar see ziyaadah hai".
This is the common mistake that we make as in saying "Libya's area is greater than DRCongo" rather than "Libya's area is greater than that of DRCongo".


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> How does one know who is loved more in this construction? Is it more than tum or more than voh???
> Is it the proximity to zyaadah that clarifies the meaning here?
> 
> 
> This is the original sentence I came up with but found it highly ambiguous. Overloading of the particle se causes confusion here.




*Apologies about the typo. It should be "ziyaadah". 

maiN tum se ziyaadah us se pyaar kartaa huuN.

**tum se ziyaadah mujhe us se pyaar hai*.
* 
maiN us ko tum se ziyaadah pyaar kartaa huuN.*

maiN use tum se ziyaadah pyaar kartaa huuN*

* Both "ko" examples.

I love her/him more than I love you.


*


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Let me take the liberty to optimize one of your examples:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't compare love to a person, it is more logical to say
> "us kee liyee meeraa pyaar tumhaaree liyee meeree pyaar see ziyaadah hai".
> This is the common mistake that we make as in saying "Libya's area is greater than DRCongo" rather than "Libya's area is greater than that of DRCongo".



*Point taken, BP SaaHib. I think I shall withdraw this option altogether! Your alternative is very drawn out, I am afraid. Who is Dr.Congo?


*


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> *BG SaaHib. Complete sentences might be more useful for the enquirer.*



I thought they only needed the phrase for 'more than'.
I can now only add to your already-sufficient examples:

- _tumhaaree muqaabalee mee.n meerii us see chaahat 3amiiq tar / shadiid tar hai_.
- _meeree uns kii woh tum see ziyaada Haamilah hai_.
- _uskii jaanib meeraa iltifaat ko2ii darajee baRhtaa huaa hai_.*
* second subject of comparison implied

However you twist it, this remains a hard thing to say!


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> *Point taken, BP SaaHib. I think I shall withdraw this option altogether! Your alternative is very drawn out, I am afraid. Who is Dr.Congo?
> *



I understand it better now. You were never quite wrong. Don't withdraw it. You were suggesting/implying that the subject of speech was intended to automatically be part of the comparison. Could throw off some novice learners somewhat, like it did me.

Doctor Congo! I meant the Democratic Republic of Congo or D. R. Congo. My mistake skimping on dots.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I thought they only needed the phrase for 'more than'.
> I can now only add to your already-sufficient examples:
> 
> - _tum see muqaablee mee.n meerii us see chaahat 3amiiq tar / shadiid tar hai_.
> 
> *tumhaare muqaabale meN...?
> *
> - _meeree uns kii woh tum see ziyaada Haamilah hai_.
> 
> *.............ziyaadah Haamil hai?*
> 
> - _uskii jaanib meeraa iltifaat ko2ii darajee baRhtaa huaa hai_.*
> * second subject of comparison implied
> 
> *Not very romantic!*
> 
> However you twist it, this remains a hard thing to say!
> 
> *I think the simplest way to express this unambiguously might be...
> 
> maiN tum se ziyaadah us se pyaar kartaa huuN.
> *


----------



## BP.

> tumhaare muqaabale meN...?


I wasn't too sure of this. Both seemed right from different points of view. Anyway I defer to your opinion.



> *.............ziyaadah Haamil hai?*


That's what you normally say, but shouldn't the adjective conform to the gender of the subject?


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I wasn't too sure of this. Both seemed right from different points of view. Anyway I defer to your opinion.
> 
> That's what you normally say, but shouldn't the adjective conform to the gender of the subject?



*I believe 'Haamilah" in Urdu is almost exclusively reserved for a woman who is pregnant. On the other hand "Haamil" has the meaning of "bearer"

kaifiyyat kii Haamil

Haamil-i-ruq'ah-i-haazaa (The bearer of this note..). 
*


----------



## BP.

Precisely, the pregnant woman is not called a Haamil. Our normal speech indeed has kayfiyyat ki Haamil but that one exception incites me to make more.

PS: The second doesn't permit inference of gender.


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> How does one know who is loved more in this construction? Is it more than tum or more than voh???
> Is it the proximity to zyaadah that clarifies the meaning here?
> 
> 
> This is the original sentence I came up with but found it highly ambiguous. Overloading of the particle se causes confusion here.



By the manner of speaking. Or you could use "ko":
Main tumse jyaada/adhik usko pyaar karta hoon.

You could also use:
Main usse/usko jyaada/adhik pyaar karta hoon jitna ki tumse.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> By the manner of speaking. Or you could use "ko":
> Main tumse jyaada/adhik usko pyaar karta hoon.
> 
> You could also use:
> Main usse/usko jyaada/adhik pyaar karta hoon jitna ki tumse.


 
*Just one point. The word is "ziyaadah" spelt with a "z". Secondly, the first letter is a consonant "z" and the second a vowel "i". In your "jyaada", it appears to me that the "y" is a consonat as in "pyaar". *


----------



## BP.

^QP, the thread title says Hindi/Urdu:... . This answers your first remark right away. As for the second, I think nowadays many [most?/all?] Hindi-speakers omit the _iy_ in speech, only saying _zaadah _or _jaadah_.

^^greatbear, I'm thankful for being taught a new word.


----------



## Faylasoof

Apart from the suggestions above, we can also say the following in simple, everyday Urdu which will also be understood by all / nearly all Hindi speakers too:

*maiN tumse ziyaadah usse piyaar kartaa huuN*

*maiN tumse ziyaadah usse muHabbat kartaa huuN*

*maiN tumse ziyaadah usko chaahtaa* huuN*

*maiN tumse ziyaadah use chaahtaa* huuN*

etc.


The use of *tumhaare muqaabale meN* (= _as compared to you_) for making a comparative is quite _standard Urdu_!


_*maiN tumhaare muqaabale meN usse ziyaadah piyaar kartaa huuN

maiN tumhaare muqaabale meN use ziyaadah chaahtaa* huuN* _


In all the above, *chaahtaa* *(from *chaahnaa*)
would be understood in the meaning of _love _rather than just _like/ want_. As usual the context is important!


We can also use *nisbatan / ba nisbat* instead, for comparison. This too is standard Urdu:


_*maiN nisbatan tumhaare usse ziyaadah piyaar kartaa huuN*_


Rearranged as below is perfectly OK too:


_*nisbatan tumhaare maiN usse ziyaadah piyaar kartaa huuN*_


*Or*


_*maiN ba nisbat tumhaare usse ziyaadah piyaar kartaa huuN*_

 … and rearranged as earlier, we have:  


_*ba nisbat tumhaare maiN usse ziyaadah piyaar kartaa huuN*_

 etc., etc.


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> Apart from the suggestions above, we can also say the following in simple, everyday Urdu which will also be understood by all / nearly all Hindi speakers too:
> 
> *maiN tumse ziyaadah usse piyaar kartaa hoN**......
> 
> Faylasoof SaaHib. You might have missed this but this example has already been given in post 7.
> 
> As a side note, a couple of points. I noticed that I've been spelling the word for love as "pyaar" whilst you've spelt it as "piyaar". I thought I had committed an error. However Platts gives both possibilities to be correct.
> 
> You have spelt "hoN" where "huuN" is expected. Is it just your transliteration?
> *


----------



## Faylasoof

> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> Apart from the   suggestions above, we can also say the following in simple, everyday Urdu   which will also be understood by all / nearly all Hindi speakers too:
> 
> *maiN tumse ziyaadah usse piyaar kartaa   hoN......
> 
> Faylasoof SaaHib. You might have missed this but   this example has already been given in post 7.
> 
> As a side note, a couple of points. I noticed   that I've been spelling the word for love as "pyaar" whilst you've   spelt it as "piyaar". I thought I had committed an error. However   Platts gives both possibilities to be correct.
> 
> You have spelt "hoN" where   "huuN" is expected. Is it just your transliteration?*


 *I was in a rush so I did miss this one!*

 Agreed! Both are correct!

 Ah! I meant *huun* (long vowel), _as per my own transliteration rule!_ Of course an oversight on my part! Thank you QP saHeb for pointing it out. Have amended it above. (Also shown below)

 میں بنسبت تمہارے اُس سے زیادہ پیار كرتا ہُوُں
_maiN banisbat tumhaare us se ziyaadah pyaar / piyaar kartaa h*uu*n_ 

 میں نسبتاً تمہارے اُس سے زیادہ پیار كرتا ہُوُں
_maiN nisbatan tumhaare us se ziyaadah pyaar / piyaar kartaa h*uu*n_ 

 In the above example one can also use مقابلۃً* muqaabalatan* instead of نسبتاً* nisbatan*:

 میں مقابلۃً تمہارے اُس سے زیادہ پیار كرتا ہُوُں
_maiN *muqaabalatan* tumhaare us se ziyaadah pyaar / piyaar kartaa h*uu*n_ 

 As might be obvious, the use of *muqaabalatan* is just another way of saying *tumhaare muqaabale meiN*.


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> *I believe 'Haamilah" in Urdu is almost exclusively reserved for a woman who is pregnant. On the other hand "Haamil" has the meaning of "bearer"
> ...
> *





BelligerentPacifist said:


> Precisely, the pregnant woman is not  called a Haamil.
> ...



Hazrat, I have since found out that in Arabic a pregnant woman is called a حامل. Indeed it implies a pregnant person, the logic being that since only a woman can be pregnant it is nonsense to specify the gender with the word when it is implied in the thought. By the same logic, Arab men often used to refer to their wife as their زوج, not always as زوجه, but that wouldn't work now that homosexuality is statistically normal.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Hazrat, I have since found out that in Arabic a pregnant woman is called a حامل. Indeed it implies a pregnant person, the logic being that since only a woman can be pregnant it is nonsense to specify the gender with the word when it is implied in the thought. By the same logic, Arab men often used to refer to their wife as their زوج, not always as زوجه, but that wouldn't work now that homosexuality is statistically normal.



BP SaaHib. I was aware of "Haamil"'s Arabic connotations. You might remember from your advanced biology that males of certain species carry their offspring, e.g. Syngathidae family of fish.


----------



## BP.

Yes, and that's a distinction it is interesting to maintain, but I'm sure it is not a norm in the human society for the males to bear children, hence the context.


----------



## rahulbemba

"I love her more than I love you."

In Hindi, we would say, "Mai use tum se jyada pyar karta hun"

मै उसे तुम से ज्यादा प्यार करता हूँ. 

Aisa kahne se, samajhne wale meaning samajh jate hain.


----------

